# Pinnacle dog food?



## SFdoglovr (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Opinions on Pinnacle dog food?

This is not one of the most popular brands, but the duck and chicken are working well for my pup. He was on Taste of the Wild, and he vomits every few days, sadly. I would like to try a grain free, and have access to most dogs foods (not Fromm, Acana....). I will not do straight raw, as I am a vegetarian and I think its just too gross and "hands on" for me, so please don't recommend it. I have also read some scary reviews about Wellness Core? Any opinions on that?

Obviously, I am a novice and am hesitant to try new things! I have a 1 year old 30 lb. pug/beagle mix, and am interested in Pinnacle, Merrick (both grain formulas and Before Grain), Blue Buffalo (who owns this company anyway?), and any other lower protein grain-free, or quality grain formulas...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've heard great things about the Pinnacle Peak Protein formula but not the other ones. I would say just try it and see what happens.


Wellness Core and TOTW I've heard are good lower protein grain free foods.


----------



## SFdoglovr (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. TOTW and Wellness are actually ones I want to stay away from. Does anyone have any experience with Pinnacle duck or chicken? The duck formula looks better, but is missing any vegetables (I could add them I guess...)


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I definitely recommend Merrick. I've fed their Grammy's Pot Pie, Before Grain and now their Whole Earth Farms line. Pinnacle is also very good.


----------



## Zeiff (May 6, 2009)

Merrick BG did great stuff for Ranger.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Many times it depends on the dog. I've been using Wellness Core for over a year and a half with excellent results. I tried some Merrick Cowboy Cookout and it tore my girls stomach up, yellow poo and throwing up. Evo works well for my dogs and Orijen as well. The old formula of Canidae worked well but not after the change. Pinnacle looks like it would be a good choice but you can read bad things about any dog food on the web. I read where one guy wrote he found nylon fishing line in his Pinnacle fish formula, 2 months apart in different batch's of canned food. TOTW used to get rave reviews, now not as much. We have to watch these dog food manufacturers very closely and the internet is great for keeping close tabs, BUT the information needs to be substantiated. I've had good luck with Wellness,Evo, Orijen, Chicken Soup, and the older Canidae. David


----------



## swilliams (Jun 24, 2009)

My dog eats Pinnacle Duck and Potato. He has several allergies and has done very well on this food.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

SFdoglovr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Opinions on Pinnacle dog food?
> 
> ...


I use merricks grain free line. My oldest papillon looked and acted so-so on food with grains, but he's done excellent on merricks BG. I was OK feeding RAW, though I did find grinding chicken wings disgusting  It's easier for me to have gone back to kibble; I also buy the premade raw stuff once in awhile and feed it "special" (it comes in frozen medallions that are easy and grossology free to feed, lol). I've never fed pinnacle, but I've never really heard anything bad about it!


----------

